# CRNAs and labor epidurals



## akj (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a question about labor epidurals and a issue that keeps surfacing in my office.  Labor epidurals can't be split by anesthesioligist and CRNA,  whoever places the labor epidural should be the one paid.  

I remember reading somewhere 'he who places the catheter gets paid'.   I thought I had read this in Decision Health's Anesthesia and Pain Answer Book, but am unable to find this in the book at present. 

Would you know off hand where I can find supporting documentation of this coding direction?


----------



## akj (Jan 11, 2016)

OK, so I found the answer to my own question.  According to DecisionHealth's Anesthesia and Pain Answer Book, "The general rule is: He who places the catheter gets paid.  If the physician places the catheter and leaves a medical directed CRNA to monitor the case and the CRNA is a hospital employee, the physician is the one who gets paid.  ( The hospital can bill for the equipment and drugs, but not specifically for the CRNA's time."

That being said, what if the CRNA is the one who placed the catheter, but the anesthesiologist was in the room overseeing?  What, if anything can the anesthesiologist bill?


----------



## cmacpc (Jan 14, 2016)

*CRNA'S and labor epidurals*

Thanks this helps! you never know what your going to come across. My employer will not pay for the referance material you mention in your post, I did look it up & it is $$$. May just have to save up my pennies/dollars in this case.


----------

